# Canoe Paddle from South Platte Clean Up



## woodboat75 (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a wood canoe paddle left from the Earth Day river cleanup. Call or stop by Down River Equipment to identify it.

Down River Equipment CO
12100 W 52nd Ave
Wheatridge, CO 80033

303.467.2144
DRE at downriverequip.com
[email protected]


----------

